# New to the forum, got a few questions



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey everyone,

This is my very first post on this forum and im not completely sure where i should be posting this, I have no experience with keeping cichlids or any species of fish for that matter and i know that they are harder to look after than your general community fish due to the PH levels, aggression behaviors, etc

but i am a logical person and to be quite honest i have a bit of a perfectionist attitude haha and like to challenge myself with my hobbies and pursuits.

anyways *** been researching non stop for the last week or so and have decided to start up an African Cichlid 55 Gallon Lake Malawi tank.

I am currently purchasing equipment such as tank with necessary filters, lighting, substrate etc, most general equipment i am fine with, i have a couple of questions about fish selection

to compile this list i used a guide called: The Cichlid Recipe and im hoping *** got it right, if anyone could tell me if these fish are compatible i would be very much appreciative?

3 x Copadichromis Azureus
3 x labidochromis Mbamba
3 x labidochromis Caeruleus
3x auloncara Fire fish (Peacock Cichlid)
3 x Astatotilapia latifasciata

one other question i have is about the number of fish in a tank, now i understand that what is called "overstocking" as a method to reduce aggression, but to be quite honest i don't really like those busy frantic looking tanks
and would prefer fewer fish as im quite good at building and constructing layout designs and would like the tank environment to showcase the fish rather than the other way around,

is fewer fish a plausible option or are larger numbers better?

anyway i hope im doing this in the right place any help from you cichlid nuts would be greatly appreciated

i look forward to hearing from some of you


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I see some possible issues with your stock list.

I believe the Copadichromis Azureus can exceed 7 inches, probably too big for a 55. It is also not usually advisable to keep haps or peacocks with mbuna because the mbuna tend to stress them out with their high level of activity and aggression. The firefish might be an exception because they are thought to be a mbuna/peacock hybrid - which brings up another issue. Purists and many people on this site are really against the hybrid fish and wish they didn't exist. I really don't have a problem with the firefish or OB peacocks, but many do (I've linked an article with more info).

Malawi cichlids are harem breeders and usually it is recommended to keep them in groups of 1 male to 4+ females. In my experience, the more females, the better. This limits your ability to keep many different species in a 55 since you need 5 (or more) of each. Generally 3 species (for a total of 15-20 fish) are recommended for a 55. If you want more diversity of species, you can try an all male tank where you only keep 1 of each species (maybe 10 in a 55), but this is not considered a beginner tank as you will probably have issues until you get the right "mix" of fish sorted out.

Here are a few articles that might help in your situation:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... inners.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... malawi.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h ... em_pt1.php


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Lot mate that's heaps helpful, i obviously got a little lost along the way, cheers for the links and everything?


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

I should add that the reason you need a lot of females with your male Mbuna is that the males can harass females to death when they get ready to breed. With more females, it gives them a chance to escape and have the male pick on a different fish. That way, the aggression is spread around so that serious injuries are prevented.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Overstocking is generally advised because there is going to be aggression. If you can spread that aggression across a greater number of fish, a single fish is less likely to be harassed to death. I've found that in some species of haps even 4 females is the minimum number i'd give a male, other haps seem fine with 3 and some have had luck with as little as 2 females per male but I have not.

You should probably decide if you want to go mbuna or hap/peacock and then all male or groups. I would not suggest all male as your first tank...it is a frustrating endeavor until you get just the right mix and then it can turn on you in an instant, it's very rewarding when you do get that mix but very frustrating until you do. A groups tank is so much more peaceful and the behaviors are very enjoyable to watch, it's just not as visually striking though some mbuna have some very pretty females as well as males.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> A groups tank is so much more peaceful and the behaviors are very enjoyable to watch, it's just not as visually striking though some mbuna have some very pretty females as well as males.


A beginner tank with some Yellow Labs, Rusties, and White Top Haras works very well. All of them are on the lower end of the aggression scale for Mbuna, they are all the right size for a 55 gallon, and they all have colorful females.


----------

